# Opportunity for non-US Paramedic or Nurse



## pcbguy (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello!

We have an opening for a NATO country paramedic or nurse. The position is located about 20 mins north of Prishtina, Kosovo and is for a Role 1 Clinic. 

Easy days and good living. Kosovo is a nice break from Iraq and Afghanistan for whoever might be interested. 

PM me for details or if you have any questions.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 3, 2015)

pcbguy said:


> Hello!
> 
> We have an opening for a *NATO country* paramedic or nurse. The position is located about 20 mins north of Prishtina, Kosovo and is for a Role 1 Clinic.
> 
> ...



Sir, is this a US medic vacancy or an non-US medic vacancy? I'm not sure is US is considered non-NATO.

... Your post in the CHS thread was "There is also a NATO contract that just started in Kosovo also. Small Role 1 with a *US Medic* and *NATO* *Medic* and Doctor."

 Me thinks this means the US slot is taken, but I just have to ask, seeking a little clarification. Thank you in advance.


----------



## pcbguy (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes the US spot is taken. We need a non-US Medic or Nurse from a NATO country.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 7, 2015)

Roger that. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## pcbguy (Sep 10, 2015)

No problem!


----------



## Mark29 (Jan 6, 2016)

pcbguy said:


> Yes the US spot is taken. We need a non-US Medic or Nurse from a NATO country.





SandpitMedic said:


> Sir, is this a US medic vacancy or an non-US medic vacancy? I'm not sure is US is considered non-NATO.
> 
> ... Your post in the CHS thread was "There is also a NATO contract that just started in Kosovo also. Small Role 1 with a *US Medic* and *NATO* *Medic* and Doctor."
> 
> Me thinks this means the US slot is taken, but I just have to ask, seeking a little clarification. Thank you in advance.


Sir good day! Do you still have any vacancy?


----------

